# Almost time!!



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

I guess I should get motivated enough to go check on my stands and feeders. Bow season is not far off.

Darin


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

Finger_Mullet said:


> I guess I should get motivated enough to go check on my stands and feeders. Bow season is not far off.
> 
> Darin


Darin, make sure you get them nice and fat. I'll be getting up your way. I still haven't sighted that 270 in yet. Guess I better get off me arse and get shooting.

Bill:fishing:


----------



## JFord56 (Feb 5, 2008)

17 days to go! I'll be up a ladder sweating with my bow.


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

*Ready*

I am sooooooooooooooooo ready for bow season to start.I shot for the first the other day(been working a lot) And was very pleased with the results.Kept knocking the center out of my 3D target.Guess I need a new one,only had this one five years.Bass pro here I come to spend some money.


----------

